# Por fin!! El Malecon de Chimbote.



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Ahi les pongo algunas fotos... para su deleite..  
Un recorrido desde la Plazuela 28 de Julio con el Monumento a Grau y el Hotel de Turistas y todo el Malecon.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que bonito el malecón, aunque le falta más árboles y deberían mejorar las construcciones que dan a el, sería un sitio muy bueno para construir multifamiliares tipo MiVivienda o restaurantes, nosé hacerlo tipo el Malecón de Guayaquil. Es una pena que Chimbote haya crecido tan rápido y tan desordenado, fácil es la ciudad grande más pobre de la costa, una pena relamente. Eso tiene qu ecambiar, Chimbote tiene potencial. Pasar por Chimbote en la carretera es realmente deprimente, sin querer ofender la parte más pesada dle viaje al norte.

De todos modos muchas gracias alvaro por mostrar estas fotos, no conocía el malecón y al verdad que me ha gustado, muy colorido.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Porque Chimbote creció demasiado desordenadamente y pobremente, tuvieron que construir Nuevo Chimbote, que es como la ciudad moderna que debió haber sido.


----------



## chano (Oct 25, 2005)

Las fots del malecon estan cheveres a quedado muy bien !!! se lo merecia porque cuadno fui la ultima ves no me gusto mucho chimbote pero ahora se ve chevere !! 
P.D chimbote sige oliendo a harina de pescado !!!!! o ya no ??


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

la zona mas decente de Chimbote, creo que unos arbolillos no le caerina mal


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Se ve bien el malecon de Chimbote, aunque le falta un poco de arboles, buenas fotos.


----------



## jon_wowow (May 29, 2006)

wow muy bonito ese malecon de chimbote tiene grandes areas verdes eso es bueno!
me gustaron tus fotos alvaro! chimbote luce linda!!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chevre las fotos ! , chistosos esos postes de luz !


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

JUANCHO said:


> Porque Chimbote creció demasiado desordenadamente y pobremente, tuvieron que construir Nuevo Chimbote, que es como la ciudad moderna que debió haber sido.


No llamaria moderna a Nuevo Chimbote ,, tambien es un poco desordenada , solo un poco ,, hay varias urbanisaciones que solo son casas y unos postes , no hay veredas ni pistas , claro que solo es un poco , generalmente ,, pero si Nuevo chimbote es mas ordenada que chimbote !


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bravasooo el malecon de Chimbote.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bonito el malecon, coincido con algunos...... con su considerable area de vegetacion en la zona, esta seria una de los mas bellos lugares para contemplar el mar !!


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

chvres las fotos!! se ve muy bonito el malecon.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

como que no me gustan muchos esas estructuras......quizas sea la combinacion de colores...no se....esta medio "huachafito"....


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Esta bonito, hay estructuras interesantes, pero unos colores mas tenues, o en mi opnion, haber dejado en material desnudo XD la construccion lo haria ver mejor, tambien unos arboles, pero para lo que tengo nocion de chimbote... esta muy bien.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow, que diferencia! El hotel turista se veia horrible cuando tenia todo su alrededor bajo construccion. Ahora luce chevere, no pense ver tanto cambio. Muy bonito, yo espero poder tomar mas fotos cuando llege. Saludos y gracias por las fotos.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

uspaorkoo said:


> como que no me gustan muchos esas estructuras......quizas sea la combinacion de colores...no se....esta medio "huachafito"....


A mi lo unico que no me gusta son los colores... son exageradamente "llamativos".  pero esto no quita que esa zona ha mejorado enormemente con este malecon...



PD. Gracias por los comentarios...


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Tienes razon Alvaro. Creo que yo lo noto mas por que no voy hace mucho.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Las luminarias, los arcos y los diseños son muy modernos, la piedra en el borde del malecòn un acierto.

Pero los colores son horribles!!!! esos arcos parecen bananas flacas.... Porqué se esfuerzan en poner siempre esos tonos????

En total es progreso y eso siempre es bienvenido y las fotos son excelentes Alvaro!!!


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

Estas fueron las fotos que mas me gustaron


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

No se si se dieron cuenta, pero el piso adoquinado de la pista tiene diseños, que lo hacen ver mucho mejor... voy a tratar de ir de noche a ver que tal se ve.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno a mi me gustó, claro que podría mejorarsele y muuucho ya algunos foristas han dado sus opiniones, que bien por Chimbote, me imagino que con el tiempo vendrán las modificaciones y mejoras para dicho malecón, lo único que faltaría es dinero para hacerlo, bonitas fotos, me encanta esa bahía, luce agreste pero bonita.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Me gustó mucho el malecón, es un buen comienzo para ir mejorando la ciudad, no solo para los que estamos lejos y criticamos, sino mas que nada para sus propios habitantes que necesitan mas lugares como este. En algunos años Chimbote va a estar mucho mejor.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

no se ve nada mal a excepcion de los colores.Pero la zona se ve nueva,limpia y sobretodo amplia.Chimbote tiene mucho potencial.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Me gusto el malecon y el ex hotel de turista.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

a quedado muy bonito el malecon, este año fui a chimbote por el mes de febrero y recien estaban construyendolo.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Se ve muy bien la zona. Y las fotos están excelentes.


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Esta muy bonito, pero los colores son como para salir corriendo.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

No me gustó demasiado colorinche.. 

Lo bonito fue el ex hotel de turistas.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

La parte que no entendí, es que le llaman el exhotel de turistas?, aún es Hotel? o ya no lo es?, que cosa es ahora?. La verdad que algo de mejoría si ha habido al menos, comparandola con los años ochenta o principios de los noventa. Va mejorando alguito, claro falta muchisimo por hacer y tiene un gran potencial, la actividad economica más que nada esta basada en la pesca, sobretodo para hacer harina y aceite de pescado, verdad?, y luego me imaguino q es la siderurgica, pero me imaguino que se necesitán mucho más oportunidades de empleo para una ciudad de ese tamaño, que pasa de los 300,000 habitantes. La ciudad podría mejorar aún mucho, si por ejemplo hay nuevas opciones o actividades economicas. Se que habia, lo habran hecho o no? no lo se? un gran proyecto o sistema de irrigación, Chinecas creo q se llama, que yo sepa esta muy cerca a Chimbote, como va eso?


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^ La cadena de hoteles turistas fue vendida. Hotel por hotel.
- Sobre el malecon, como ya dije, hubiera quedado perfecto con cemento al desnudo, un acabado bastante sobrio y que le da elegancia, otra cosa que no me gusto es esa estatua de Miguel Grau, desencuadra totalmente.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

no se ve mal!


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Tiene un aire deliciosamente "bien peruano"....*

Parece que la mentalidad del arquitecto peruano actual respecto a construcciones en la costa..es la abundancia de los colores pasteles y fuertes... tonalidades que "combatan" el entorno geográfico árido y tristón... 
Por un lado,es cierto...tiene su toque "huachafo"...sobretodo si se les và la mano con tanto color y sumado a "esculturas" demasiado "abstractas".... "las bananas flacas" como bien las descríbió Vane...como que ya "recarga" ó termina de "saturar" toda esa explosiòn de colorido imperante... y sumado a otras "abstracciones"...le termina dar el toque "too peruvian" a toda la panorámica... digamos,que èsto sería lo censurable....pero ya examinàndolo con la cabeza fría y dejando de lado las peleas cuerpo a cuerpo de los fuertes colores... como que si....logran su cometido...rompen con esa melancolía árida costeña y de repente,te encuentras dentro de una paleta de colores sin saber como ni porquè... eso es lo bonito de ciertas "innovaciones a la peruana"... de repente te sientes como Alicia en el País de las Maravillas y sólo falta el señor Conejo que te conduzca a rincones realmente insólitos... 
En síntesis...a mi juicio,ha sido un acierto el haber hecho éste Malecón.. colorido,"tahuantinsuyesco",pero rodeado de una geografìa esplèndida....ahh,si le sumamos "lo olfativo" con un aroma de harina de pescado que nos llega hasta los tuètanos...ufff...realmente casi una experiencia religiosa !!!!... VIVA EL PERÙ COLORIDO... y bravo por Chimbote,que ya dan ganas de ir un ratito para estar en ese Malecón... con las fotos de rigor....por supuesto !!!!...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Luce muy recargado. Los postes de luz están en algo, es más, me gustan, pero lo demás lo encuentro muy recargado.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Dodiperu said:


> Parece que la mentalidad del arquitecto peruano actual respecto a construcciones en la costa..es la abundancia de los colores pasteles y fuertes... tonalidades que "combatan" el entorno geográfico árido y tristón...
> .


No nos coloques a todos en el mismo saco. Hay realmente buenos arquitectos peruanos y tambien hay arquitectos mediocres.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Imanolsoliman said:


> ^^ La cadena de hoteles turistas fue vendida. Hotel por hotel.
> - Sobre el malecon, como ya dije, hubiera quedado perfecto con cemento al desnudo, un acabado bastante sobrio y que le da elegancia, otra cosa que no me gusto es esa *estatua de Miguel Grau*, desencuadra totalmente.


Esa estatua no es nueva, la conservaron del parque anterior que estava todo descuidado... para mi no se ve mal.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Dodiperu said:


> Parece que la mentalidad del arquitecto peruano actual respecto a construcciones en la costa..es la abundancia de los colores pasteles y fuertes... tonalidades que "combatan" el entorno geográfico árido y tristón...
> Por un lado,es cierto...tiene su toque "huachafo"...sobretodo si se les và la mano con tanto color y sumado a "esculturas" demasiado "abstractas".... "las bananas flacas" como bien las descríbió Vane...como que ya "recarga" ó termina de "saturar" toda esa explosiòn de colorido imperante... y sumado a otras "abstracciones"...le termina dar el toque "too peruvian" a toda la panorámica... digamos,que èsto sería lo censurable....pero ya examinàndolo con la cabeza fría y dejando de lado las peleas cuerpo a cuerpo de los fuertes colores... como que si....logran su cometido...rompen con esa melancolía árida costeña y de repente,te encuentras dentro de una paleta de colores sin saber como ni porquè... eso es lo bonito de ciertas "innovaciones a la peruana"... de repente te sientes como Alicia en el País de las Maravillas y sólo falta el señor Conejo que te conduzca a rincones realmente insólitos...
> En síntesis...a mi juicio,ha sido un acierto el haber hecho éste Malecón.. colorido,"tahuantinsuyesco",pero rodeado de una geografìa esplèndida....ahh,si le sumamos "lo olfativo" con un aroma de harina de pescado que nos llega hasta los tuètanos...ufff...realmente casi una experiencia religiosa !!!!... VIVA EL PERÙ COLORIDO... y bravo por Chimbote,que ya dan ganas de ir un ratito para estar en ese Malecón... con las fotos de rigor....por supuesto !!!!...


Emmmm yo no creo eso, el colorinche no es necesariamente algo muy peruano, durante el incario, se usaron los colores del arcoiris mucho pero algo no muy representativo que digamos, lo principal era la piedra y los elementos de ofebreria, asi que si de algo "tahuantinsuyesco" se trata, seria dejar el cemento desnudo. lo otro es algo "huachafesco" y bastante fuera de lugar, algo muy importantes en el poco tiempo que estudio arquitectura y que he aprendido que una de las cosas mas importantes de la carrera es la relacion del espacio diseñado con lo que lo rodea.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Pero no se le ve mal a este malecon, se ve que han tenido gracia y creatividad para diseñarlo. Yo diria que tiene un diseño unico.


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

el color es horrible.... el conjunto lo veo muy huachafo algo chicha


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

MMM, bueno esta muy bien se ve limpio ordenado,como casi todos dijeron, los colores no tienen nada que ver son horribles, yo iria para algo mas sobrio y neutro que se encaje mas con el paisaje, los postes pues los veo muy pesados para su escala, y esa especia de "'toldo" de estructura metalica no tiene proposcion. Lo que si me gusto mucho fueron esos pergolados con sus banquitas en blanco y ocres creo que todo el conjuto devia haber seguido esa linea pero bueno. En general esta muy bien.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Tiene elementos destacables como ese techo metalico y los postes , pero la vista en conjunto de todo el complejo no me termina de convencer y el piso que da a al mar esta un poco maltrecho. Pero al menos ayuda a mejorar el ornato de esata progresista ciudad.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

walter31 said:


> Encontré buenas fotos de la plaza Grau de Chimbote en la web:
> Esta es una panorámica
> 
> 
> ...


¿La plaza de armas siempre estuvo así de cerca o el mar se llevó parte de la costa?



tauser6 said:


> ....... TIENE ESTILO.....PERO TENDRIAN QUE CAMBIAR LOS POSTES DE ALUMBRADO PUBLICO DEL MALECON,,,,.NO VA CON EL PANORAMA,,,,LE QUITA ARMONIA............EL EDIFICIO SI ESTA PARA REPRODUCIR SU ESTILO.............ESTO ES LO QUE LE FALTA A LAS CIUDADES MODERNAS PERUANAS CONSTRUCCIONES CREATIVAS E INNOVADORAS.....NO SIMPLES DISEÑOS MONOTONOS QUE PROBOCAN ESTRES,,,,,,,,,,,,XD


Sí pues, aunque no sé si monótonos, pero muy fálicos para mi gusto.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En esas fotos falta el Plaza Vea.


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

Son fotos un poco antiguas, ahora el entorno es mucho mas vistoso.. y Herbie Fully Loaded, no es la plaza de armas, es la PLAZA GRAU, la plaza de armas se ubica a unas 5 cuadras.


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

me animo a visitarlo.................. pongan fotos actuales


----------



## Sergio_007 (Dec 4, 2007)

Según lo que se observa, no queda nada del supermercado HOCA, esta vacío.


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> ¿La plaza de armas siempre estuvo así de cerca o el mar se llevó parte de la costa?
> 
> 
> 
> Sí pues, aunque no sé si monótonos, pero muy fálicos para mi gusto.


wow esta peligrosa esta plaza ..........


----------



## mardeplata (Jul 11, 2010)

NO ES LA PLAZA DE ARMAS ES LA PLAZA GRAU Y EL MALECON FALTA TERMINAR POR Q ES DESDE LA PLAYA CALETA , LA URBANIZACION LA CALETA UNA DE LAS MAS LINDAS DE CHIMBOTE HASTA EL 27 DE OCTUBRE HASTA EL TERMINAL TERRESTRE AHORA ES EL MALECON MAS GRANDE TERMINANDOLO SERIA COMO 10 VECES MAS GRANDE TODA UNA COSTANERA


----------



## futernamb (May 22, 2010)

¿Quién se anima a postear unas fotos actuales? sé que han renovado las autopistas y colocado semáforos inteligentes, y ya con el Plaza Vea se verá más movimiento en la plaza Grau.


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Buen dato, sería excelente contar con nuevas fotos y estar más al tanto del progreso de la ciudad...¿alguien qué se anime a postear?


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Un pequeño aporte









Pondría más pero me gana el sueño...sorry.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Creo que en esa misma plaza hay un Plaza Vea?


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Asi es mi estimado MODELATOR, en el Jr. Tumbes si no me equivoco, veré si tengo en archivo algunas panorámicas de todo el conjunto, por lo pronto les dejo estas


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Hotel de Turistas o Gran Chimú


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

A ver una de PV de noche, muy cerca al malecón


----------

